# Suche Software für ABB Procontic CS31



## ich5566 (20 Februar 2007)

Ich suche die *Software* füe meine SPS:
*ABB Procontic CS31  07 KR 91*
Falls jemand weiß wo man diese Software bekommen kann oder falls irgendwer diese Software hat bitte ich denjenigen mir bescheid zu geben.
Danke!


----------



## SPS-Fox (28 Januar 2008)

Es handelt sich um eine abgekündigte Steuerung von ABB STOTZ-Kontakt in Heidelberg. Die Software 07PC331 läuft noch unter DOS, ist aber erhältlich.


----------



## ich5566 (28 Januar 2008)

Danke für die Info
werde mich erkundigen und hoffe das ich endlich eine software finde


----------



## SPS-Fox (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo
schicken Sie der Helpline einfach eine Mail mit der Bitte, Ihnen diese Software per mail zuzuschicken. Adresse: 
helpline; automation-helpline.desto@de.abb.com.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## marlob (28 Januar 2008)

ich5566 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info
> werde mich erkundigen und hoffe das ich endlich eine software finde


Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das das nach einem Jahr immer noch aktuell ist.
Aber schön, das es doch noch eine Lösung gibt


----------

